# School of Fish



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

My first international graduate of Dr. Mike's School of Fish. Canadian Joshua's first fish!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice whiting.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Good for Dr Mike and the graduate thks for sharing


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah man ! Digging the rig !


----------

